# Absolutely Devastated



## EventingMum (25 May 2017)

About three weeks ago one of our JRTs - the one in my avatar - had his annual injection. That evening he had a funny turn, one minute he was happily playing in the garden while we had a barbeque and the next he was lying on his side looking completely disorientated. 

We suspected a stroke and rushed him to the vets but the vet wasn't convinced that was what was wrong. He had a metacalm injection and then two days later he had bloods taken. He seemed a little brighter but definitely not himself. The bloods showed very slightly raised liver enzymes but nothing else. He has become ravenously hungry and is drinking a lot as well as struggling on steps and stairs so the next logical step was to test for cushings. Today the results came back negative much to our surprise. 

The last few days he's been bumping into things so we suspected his sight is failing however this evening the vet confirmed his pupils are completely unreactive to light so he has virtually no sight. His eyes actually look ok so the suspicion is that the optic nerve isn't working. He actually walked into a wall coming out of the vets. He is just about coping at home as he knows his way around but did walk into the ironing board earlier as he obviously didn't see it was out. He can still hear and was following our voices when we had a short walk earlier. 

The vet gave him a steroid injection this evening and has also taken blood to test his thyroid function but I know in my heart a decision will have to be made soon if he doesn't adjust to losing his sight and pick up in other ways. He's only 10 and is very much my dog, following me around all the time. I can't believe this has happened so rapidly and will do the right thing for him but can't help hoping for a miracle. Any spare vibes would be appreciated.


----------



## JennBags (25 May 2017)

OMG E that's awful, you must be feeling so lost and helpless  have the vets suggested it might be linked to the annual injection or is that pure coincidence do you think?

Sending as many vibes for a sudden recovery as I can xx


----------



## Pinkvboots (25 May 2017)

I am so sorry I really hope he starts to improve over the next few days will be keeping fingers crossed for you, I speak to a lady in the farm next door to me she has a totally blind dog that was not born blind he just suddenly went blind, a few months ago she had to have the blind dogs brother pts due to cancer the blind dog really struggled for a few weeks understandably but he is now coping and seems to be back to his normal self, so it may take a bit of time for your dog to adjust to loosing his sight so suddenly.


----------



## _GG_ (25 May 2017)

Oh goodness. I'm so sorry to read this. I'm sure it will take a little time and I hope get a positive route forward. Xx


----------



## EventingMum (25 May 2017)

Thank you, the vets aren't sure it's linked to the injection as usually reactions are short lived. Our other two were vaccinated the same time and are fine and wee Harvey has never reacted before.

I think the future it will depend on how he adapts and also the other problems - the excessive eating and drinking particularly concern me, the looking disorientated is probably attributable to the  lack of sight. There have also been a couple of "accidents" in the house that I suspect may be him but can't be certain he was with the other dogs at the time


----------



## Amymay (26 May 2017)

Did the vet check for diabetes? Classic symptoms xx


----------



## Sprout (26 May 2017)

So sorry to hear your desperately upsetting news - I really hope things can improve. Xx


----------



## Cahill (26 May 2017)

sorry to hear this,i have 2 friends who have/had blind dogs and they both adapted well.
the owners wear a bell on their ankles and another on the other dogs.they walk in familiar places.
the one friend bought a hoop for the dog to wear,it stops the dog bumping in to things but he doesnt need it now.if you see him now you wouldnt know that he cant see has he runs around and uses his nose a lot and even puts up birds (he is a span type) for the other dogs.she is lucky in that she lives near the plain.


----------



## Chiffy (26 May 2017)

So sorry to read this, what a shock for you. A positive post from Cahill.


----------



## EventingMum (26 May 2017)

amymay said:



			Did the vet check for diabetes? Classic symptoms xx
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that was checked in the initial bloods.


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 May 2017)

How distressing and worrying for you, 10 is no age for a JRT.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 May 2017)

horrible shock EM, I am sorry. 

Every dog is individual and some will cope very well so hopefully after an adjustment period your wee lad will improve. I know of a sharpei that had to have both eyes removed last year who now does canicross-I've seen this dog out and about and she does appear to be enjoying her work!


----------



## EventingMum (26 May 2017)

Latest blood results are back and his thyroid is normal so it looks like it is neurological. The steroid injection doesn't seem to have made a difference  so we'll just have to see how things go in terms of him coping.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 May 2017)

EventingMum said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

We suspected a stroke &#8230;&#8230;.. but the vet wasn't convinced that was what was wrong. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

My honest opinion and considering that you've raised the question,  is that your fears may well be valid.  By the process of elimination,  what else is left?

I hope that both you and I are wrong and that he makes a full recovery leaving everyone scratching their heads.

Alec.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 May 2017)

Did he have the lepto vaccine?


----------



## EventingMum (26 May 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Did he have the lepto vaccine?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 May 2017)

I read something on here a while ago about the new lepto vacc, someone defending it, some saying it was a problem. Hopefully someone knowledgeable will come along soon to remind me. 

It's odd, someone on the sprinter group on Facebook said her dog became very lame after a vaccination, she's debating a neurological condition. I wonder if titre testing is going to become more common.


----------



## EventingMum (26 May 2017)

Interesting, thank you CT. The other two dogs vaccinated the same day day are fine and Harvey has been vaccinated since a puppy but I am wondering if something was slightly amiss and the vaccination on top just tipped the balance. 

This evening he has seemed reasonably happy but can't even see a ball directly in front of him. When we play with a ball the dogs usually work as a team - we throw it, Hector catches/retrieves it and then gives it to Harvey who brings it back to the thrower. Tonight Hector would drop it as normal but Harvey struggled to find it feeling around and sniffing for it. Only a couple of weeks ago he was catching a ball without any problem. We are having to remember to talk to him more so he knows where we are and not to leave anything out of place that he could bump into it. Going anywhere unfamiliar is definitely out of the question.


----------



## Clodagh (27 May 2017)

Tawny had her lepto last Friday and was very off colour for a few days. I am not going to vaccinate her any more, she is 3 now. Not that that helps you, EM, but just saying my experience.
I had a kelpie who went blind and once her sight had gone altogether she did struggle, but she was a very nervy dog anyway. Most dogs with loss of sight seem to adjust well.


----------



## rara007 (27 May 2017)

I assume referral for MRI isn't an option?


----------



## TheOldTrout (27 May 2017)

How is he today?


----------



## Beausmate (27 May 2017)

My GSD x suffered a probable stroke last year.  He became ataxic and eventually collapsed, I didn't think he would be coming back from the vet's that day.  

His vision was affected - he spent a lot of time leaning against walls as he walked around too. It is hard to describe, but it was almost as if he lost half of his vision.  He would eat all of his food from one half of the bowl, leaving the other half like he didn't realise it was there and if you were to throw something at him, he would try to catch it off to the side of wherever it actually was.  He is very nervous dog, and I think it worried him for a while.

He has since recovered, it took a couple of months for him to came back to how he was, but I think he may have had another minor stroke at some point, as his back end became a bit weak for a while.

I hope your wee dog improves soon.


----------



## EventingMum (27 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			How is he today?
		
Click to expand...

Just the same, bumping into some things but not everything as he does know his way around. He often stumbles on a bottom step as if he doesn't know it's the last one. He happily held a ball but when he dropped it struggled to find it as it had rolled away a little. As long as we talk to him when we move around he is ok and was happy lying in a patch of sun this morning. We are away now until Monday but he is at home with my son and so I think it will be good to see what difference I see when I get home. Sometimes you don't notice changes when you are there constantly. I obviously wouldn't have left him if my son wasn't going to be with him constantly and if I felt he was looking worse. I can be home in under two hours so will rush back if needed.



rara007 said:



			I assume referral for MRI isn't an option?
		
Click to expand...

I think that would be very stressful for him, he hates travelling and it would mean travelling for nearly an hour. He doesn't like vets very much either, like most dogs, so I feel it wouldn't be in his best interests at his age and tbh would worry the stress could outweigh any benefits.


----------



## EventingMum (6 October 2017)

Just an update on this post. This morning the vet came and Harvey was pts. I know in my heart it was the right thing but as most of you know it's so hard. He had gone completely blind and recently seemed to have difficulty detecting which direction our voices were coming from so talking to him to help guide him wasn't working like it had initially, often he would just sit and cry. Fortunately we have my son's dog for the next few days so our other dog will have constant company which will be a help. RIP wee man x


----------



## Chiffy (6 October 2017)

So sorry EM, gone too soon, but he is at peace now and eventually you will remember the happy times xx


----------



## JennBags (6 October 2017)

RIP Harvey, you had such a lovely face.  I'm shedding a tear for you EM, you did the right thing but it's so hard.  Lots of love xxxx


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 October 2017)

sorry EM x


----------



## Amymay (6 October 2017)

I'm so sorry  xxx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 October 2017)

I'm so sorry, it's horrible watching them deteriorate.


----------



## Antw23uk (6 October 2017)

You poor things this is awful and I'm so sorry to hear he has passed. Your vet will not tell you about the dangers of routine vaccination and how deadly the yearly boosters can be but there is information out there for you and it makes for positive but scary reading! 
I would think very carefully about vaccinating any animal of mine now and I certainly wont do yearly boosters after the initial vaccination.


----------



## PucciNPoni (6 October 2017)

So sorry for your loss, what a horrible time for you.  RIP wee one x


----------



## EventingMum (6 October 2017)

Thank you all so much, your support means a lot x


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 October 2017)

So sorry for your loss. Our JRT sends you an electronic lick.


----------



## Fiona (6 October 2017)

I am so sorry.... Please accept a huge hug x x x 

Fiona


----------



## Cahill (6 October 2017)

so sorry to read your update.


----------



## Shady (6 October 2017)

Oh i am sorry to read this EM, what an awful loss, i  can't help but agree with Ant regarding vaccines , especially Lepto, i don't do any of my animals after the first ones but it is a difficult decision to reach and i might waver depending on where i lived. RIP little one, a massive hug to you EM. xxxx


----------



## Alec Swan (6 October 2017)

Eventually E_M,  we all have to make the decision.  It isn't easy and it hurts us until we realise that as owners we have responsibilities &#8230;&#8230;.. and you've faced yours.

It's so easy to palm the job off and hand it to another,  but you didn't do that.  You did what all decent owners do,  you faced it &#8230;&#8230;. Well done.

Alec.


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 October 2017)

Really sad news :'(
I've just read from start to finish willing him to be ok. 
So so sorry xx


----------



## dingle12 (6 October 2017)

I&#8217;m so so sorry to see you have lost you jrt. Did he have the lepto 4 injection? I know it won&#8217;t bring your little man back but I would really push for answers. Xxx


----------



## TheresaW (6 October 2017)

So sorry EM. Love to you xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 October 2017)

God, I'm so sorry, EM.


----------



## Moobli (7 October 2017)

So sorry


----------



## EventingMum (7 October 2017)

Again, thank you all. I'm not sure what the actual vaccine was, as far as I am aware it was a routine annual booster for parvo, lepto, distemper etc. Obviously I'll read up on it before vaccinating again.

My son's dog has been doing a great job of keeping me company, snuggling in beside me at every opportunity!  In due course we will open our hearts to a puppy, obviously not a replacement but as an addition to our family, most likely another jrt. I know they're not everyone's cup of tea but we have been blessed with amazing fun little characters over the years - Henry, Harry, Harvey, Hector and Hugo - can you see a theme here? Suggestions for the next "H" will be welcome! We have a wedding and a weekend away coming up so not ideal to get one yet but once we're at home consistently we'll start looking.


----------



## silv (7 October 2017)

Really sorry to read this update, how terribly sad for all concerned.

How about "Horatio" for your next H.


----------



## Clodagh (7 October 2017)

I am so sorry to hear your news. He is now in the happy hunting ground and probably driving St Peter to distraction. I am glad you have your son's dog as a buffer right now. X


----------



## dingle12 (7 October 2017)

Massive hugs in your vacc certificate you will have a sticker saying which lepto vacc you had. I&#8217;m only saying it because if it is lepto 4your vet needs to know and the vacc company. Xx


----------



## EventingMum (7 October 2017)

dingle12 said:



			Massive hugs in your vacc certificate you will have a sticker saying which lepto vacc you had. Im only saying it because if it is lepto 4your vet needs to know and the vacc company. Xx
		
Click to expand...

Just checked, it's not 4, my vet has been involved all the way through.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 October 2017)

I'm so sorry that you lost him, EM. How devastating. 

We've always vaccinated our dogs as we occasionally use kennels, and an up to date jab schedule is a requirement. I have never had, or before this thread heard of, a bad reaction to the vaccine.


----------



## dingle12 (8 October 2017)

EventingMum said:



			Just checked, it's not 4, my vet has been involved all the way through.
		
Click to expand...

Ok once again I&#8217;m so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## oldie48 (9 October 2017)

Harley, Howie, Hal and Hunter. We recently lost the last of our two BTs and then in the same week heard about a litter of BTs that were just down the road. it felt too soon really but we went to see them anyway. Stanley is now 19 weeks and I can't tell you how much joy he's brought into our lives. He will never replace Jake and Barney but he's already filled the big hole I had in my heart! I'm sure a little JRT will turn up with your name on him. x


----------



## Moobli (9 October 2017)

oldie48 said:



			Harley, Howie, Hal and Hunter. We recently lost the last of our two BTs and then in the same week heard about a litter of BTs that were just down the road. it felt too soon really but we went to see them anyway. Stanley is now 19 weeks and I can't tell you how much joy he's brought into our lives. He will never replace Jake and Barney but he's already filled the big hole I had in my heart! I'm sure a little JRT will turn up with your name on him. x
		
Click to expand...

Oh Howie is a very cute name!  Or you could have Heath, Hank, Herbie.


----------



## EventingMum (9 October 2017)

Obviously there will need to be a lot more little "H's" in the future with these great suggestions.  I had thought of Horrace and Herbie/Herbert and Mr EM suggested Hero and Haggis. He also said we can look after the weekend as our son can look after the pup when we away at the start of November. I'm loathe to buy near Christmas as I think it doesn't say a lot for a breeder who is prepared to sell then although with a yard to run and no children our house doesn't really alter over the festive season.


----------



## EventingMum (13 October 2017)

Another update. I was speaking to a vet friend who knew of jrt puppies so we phoned the lady selling and she had two left but someone was coming to chose one so she agreed to send a picture of the remaining one which she duly did. He was gorgeous! So I was messaging back to say we'd take him and when she messaged again to say the lady who was taking the other one had been in touch to say she wanted both! I was gutted to say the least so began looking and to cut a long story short we've paid a deposit for this little boy and he'll be coming to us next month 

So this is (provisionally) Herbie:





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## brighteyes (13 October 2017)

A much happier post than the one I was going to reply to. Although I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, personally I think going out and finding another happy little face to help take away he pain of loss is the only thing to do. Here's to Herbie!


----------



## Alec Swan (13 October 2017)

EventingMum said:



			Another update. I was speaking to a vet friend who knew of jrt puppies so we phoned the lady selling and she had two left but someone was coming to chose one so she agreed to send a picture of the remaining one which she duly did. He was gorgeous! So I was messaging back to say we'd take him and when she messaged again to say the lady who was taking the other one had been in touch to say she wanted both! I was gutted to say the least so began looking and to cut a long story short we've paid a deposit for this little boy and he'll be coming to us next month 

So this is (provisionally) Herbie:





[/url][/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

When ever I've been asked how to pick the best pup in the litter,  I've always quoted the inimitable Bert Gripton,  a terrier man,  and he always said "I let everyone take what they want and I keep the one that's left,  Funny thing is,  they always leave the best one behind"! 

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (13 October 2017)

Very lovely, and have loads of fun with him.


----------



## Chiffy (13 October 2017)

Oh! Lovely news. Fun to come.  Great post from Alec!


----------



## npage123 (13 October 2017)

(((EventingMum)))  You've absolutely done the right thing by Harvey.  Neurological problems are probably the worst to deal with and you've definitely made the right decision to PTS whilst he still had his dignity.
(((RIP dear Harvey)))

Very exciting about your new addition.  I hope Herbie brings you loads of happiness and good luck with the house-training


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 October 2017)

what lovely news, he will never replace your other one but will help to make you look forwards...he looks gorgeous....


----------



## oldie48 (13 October 2017)

I am so pleased to read your post. I hope Herbie gives you as much happiness as Stanley is giving us (I'm sure he will). Keep us posted with lots of pics, not that I can work out how to do it now!


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 October 2017)

Herbie looks gorgeous. I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## JennBags (15 October 2017)

Oh I'm so pleased for you EM,  I bet Herbie will bring you lots of joy.


----------



## Moobli (16 October 2017)

So pleased Herbie is going to enter your lives and take away a little of the sadness left by Harvey.


----------



## EventingMum (16 October 2017)

Thank you all, you'll be inundated with pictures once he's here! I always think of a new dog not as a replacement but a new addition to the family.


----------



## Moobli (16 October 2017)

EventingMum said:



			Thank you all, you'll be inundated with pictures once he's here! I always think of a new dog not as a replacement but a new addition to the family.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!


----------



## ester (16 October 2017)

Out of interest did you MRI in the end EM to see what was causing it? 

Cute newbie!


----------



## EventingMum (16 October 2017)

ester said:



			Out of interest did you MRI in the end EM to see what was causing it? 

Cute newbie! 

Click to expand...

No we didn't. I just felt it would all be too traumatic for him as he didn't travel well and having spoken to my vet he didn't feel it was likely to be anything reversible.


----------

